# Taking Porn To The Next Level



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

There has been an ongoing discussion on TAM about how destructive porn can be to a relationship ... wondering if VR will just further blur the line ...


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Nope. This is just the start. I waiting for the second generation VR that also has the electronic device that you put on your lower half. It would by synched with the VR part to provide tactile input in addition to the visual and audio input.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> Nope. This is just the start. I waiting for the second generation VR that also has the electronic device that you put on your lower half. It would by synched with the VR part to provide tactile input in addition to the visual and audio input.


Now we're talkin ....


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Ellis, my friend: No offense, but that new avatar of yours would absolutely make a buzzard want to puke!

My eyes simply cannot unsee what's already been so indelibly etched in my brain!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *Ellis, my friend: No offense, but that new avatar of yours would absolutely make a buzzard want to puke!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yet some lube, an empty bathroom, and my Avatar is all you would need for an earth shattering experience ... 










>


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

The "orgasmatron"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Isrd7E5nzIQ


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Get some lube, an empty bathroom, and my Avatar is all you would need for an earth shattering experience ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*PASS!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Wait till they get to holodeck level technology like in Star Trek. How many people would even be married then?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Middle of Everything said:


> Wait till they get to holodeck level technology like in Star Trek. How many people would even be married then?


Some weird things would happen involving Klingons ....


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Mmmmm, Klingons.... Seriously, I had the biggest crush on Worf. Also had a thing for Data and was a tad into Garek, too.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Middle of Everything said:


> Wait till they get to holodeck level technology like in Star Trek. How many people would even be married then?


I remember the first time I watched Star Trek TNG. I wondered what happened to the spunk once the program ended? Pity the poor dude who had to mop that floor!


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Don't they already have USB vibes that people can use with an app to trigger them remotely?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


>


For those that think VR porn is cool, look at that photo and ask if your peripheral senses might be compromised. 

While I was once playing with a VR headset (not with porn), I was freaked out by my wife standing right in front of me with my chicken wings for dinner and I was oblivious for about five minutes.

Anything that impedes chicken wings with just never fly IMHO!

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I think sexbots are what will change the game forever, once they are realistic enough.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

It's all good! Let the games begin!


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Exactly Tech. But will my sex android be mad if I start spending more time in my VR headset? I'm thinking a sexbot can only morph so much where VR will provide unlimited.....options.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I think the next level of porn will involve:










...and you will get to watch something like this:

introducing porn star of the year for 2025!










Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Shoto1984 said:


> Exactly Tech. But will my sex android be mad if I start spending more time in my VR headset? I'm thinking a sexbot can only morph so much where VR will provide unlimited.....options.


That's the good thing about robots. You can turn them off.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Shoto1984 said:


> Exactly Tech. But will my sex android be mad if I start spending more time in my VR headset? I'm thinking a sexbot can only morph so much where VR will provide unlimited.....options.


Just a minute there Kimosabe! Once VR sex goes mainstream there will be a ton of lawsuits and you will not be able to do hardly anything!

For example:
Linden Lab Targeted in Second Life Sex-Code Lawsuit | WIRED

I remember when I was a kid that I could tape cartoons on my VCR and then watch them later at a friends house. Have you tried doing that lately? Advances in technology while they appear to give more freedom to the user, it actually becomes too complex for us to understand and big corporations jump on that as an opportunity to lock it down and sue each other in attempts to make more money:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aereo

Pretty soon car owners will not even be able to change thier own oil anymore

Automakers are trying to stop you from hacking your car | The Verge

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

tech-novelist said:


> That's the good thing about robots. You can turn them off.


That said there are some people who are good at turning humans off.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

The holodeck and a cheap power source will be the end of mankind.

"Computer, I'd like 17 Adriana Limas in varying lingerie stat. Oh, and I'm in a bit of a wild mood. Throw in a couple Emily Rajakowskis in leather just for fun. I'll need lots of water, and better up the O2 mix in the air just in case."

And then, you know, death.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> Wait till they get to holodeck level technology like in Star Trek. How many people would even be married then?


Don't know about the marriage part, but Captain Kirk never needed VR to get a little strange. I think he invented the term "it's all pink on the inside"


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

committed_guy said:


> Don't they already have USB vibes that people can use with an app to trigger them remotely?


Have one! Worked great.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

MJJEAN said:


> Mmmmm, Klingons.... Seriously, I had the biggest crush on Worf. Also had a thing for Data and was a tad into Garek, too.


Well, you certainly don't discriminate on the basis of race!

But Garek? At least he had really good posture.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

I saw this and thought it would be a comment about the HoloLens 2 that was announced/released this weekend ! LOL.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

there is a pretty good bruce willis movie called Surogates. In the future we all have cloned duplicate bodies, and we just sit in our chairs at home and live life thru those clones. The clones of course are super hot/sexy.

The movie, correctly, shows how the married couple completely detach from each other over a period of years. And shows just how hard it ever come back from that sort of dead relationship


----------

